# Wittdogs new tattoo..coming soon....



## wittdog (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks to BTGG tattoo thread I’ve gotten the itch for the needle again….and once I know what I want….I have to scratch that itch…Sooooooooooooooo I found my artist and my images and made my appointment…getting it done right before Xmass….he was booked till mid Oct anyway…going to get the pinup pose with the French maid top and my wife’s face on the body…







BTW this isn't porn it's art...(If the pics offend anyone I'll move the thread to the room than can't be mentioned....)

Ok Bill I hope you find an artist..and make your app soon.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 21, 2007)

I am offended by this smut. :roll:


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 21, 2007)

Your wife's body isn't good enough.......I'm appalled!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 21, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Your wife's body isn't good enough.......I'm appalled!!!!!



Wow!!! :roll:


----------



## Rag1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm looking at this on my laptop with a blanket over my head.  Nice ribs !!


----------



## john a (Sep 22, 2007)

Where you going to fit that on your body, it's gonna take up some bandwidth.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

It's going on the side of my leg between my knee and ankle....I"ve got a lot of bandwith...


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 22, 2007)

I think it will be lovely.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Your wife's body isn't good enough.......I'm appalled!!!!!


Bruce..you as a mod...I can't believe that you would......   hey if I could get the mrs. to pose like that..I wouldn't need the tat   Seriously I'm excited it's been a while since I got some new ink and I've been do...this one is great cuz it combines two of my favorite things....BTW the artitst looked at me funny when I told him the grill had to look as good as the girl


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 22, 2007)

How did you get that picture of my wife in the french maid outfit anyway?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> How did you get that picture of my wife in the french maid outfit anyway?


That my friend is the wonders of the internet


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Dude I've had that pic for 2 years  
That will be one fine tat! If you want the best job.........come on down here. I know some people  
 8)


----------



## allie (Sep 24, 2007)

That will be a cool tat!  I love the pin-up girl type pics.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 24, 2007)

That'll be awesome!!! Ive been itchin to get some ink too...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 24, 2007)

See what I started  .  You go Dave.  That will look great.


----------



## ROXXtedy (Sep 27, 2007)

Wittdog I have this pic also and would love to use it someday. Already have a Betty Boop sitting on top of a knucklehead motor on the inside of my left calf. Maybe someday somewhere. Go for it Bro.


----------



## ROXXtedy (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh yeah I mean the top pic, sweet , the fox at the grill.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 17, 2007)

Getting the INK this Friday...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 18, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Getting the INK this Friday...



Wahoo.  Dont forget the camera.


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Three other bikers and myself were slated to make a run up to Buffalo this time last year. The tat artist up there was supposed to be exceptionally good. You have your guy picked out, but I  wonder if it is the same dude.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2007)

Who were you going with Rag?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 18, 2007)

Here a bunch of em Dave,
WARNING HAVE YOUR POP UP BLOCKER ON BEFORE OPENING

http://wildcat53.tripod.com/pinup/index.html


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2007)

This is what I'm getting agent 00


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 18, 2007)

I just wonder if those tat boobs will resemble the real ones when you both are 80 years old. ?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I just wonder if those tat boobs will resemble the real ones when you both are 80 years old. ?


they should be alright..if not...it will look good when I"m 80...can't have a young chick on me then


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 18, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Who were you going with Rag?



Don't remember the name. One of the guys is a Tat judge and raves about the guy and two of my guys have his ink. I'll check with them for a name.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2007)

What kind of fumes are coming out from under her dress?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2007)

I just got back from a 5hr ink session…I have another 4-5 hrs to go..this is shaping up to be one sweet piece of art….The picture doesn’t do it justice…he’s going to be putting in a ton more detail…


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2007)

Well them tatoos is a fad just like CB radios. Please dont do it. You will live to regret it. Now please dont axe about the anchors I got tatooed on the back of each of my hands. It's a sign of being drunk. 

bigwheel


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 22, 2007)

She has a charcoal fire in her bidet ????

Just kidding. Nice ink. Thats a long time to sit.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2007)

5 more hrs to go...she is looking good


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice!!!  That'll look great when you get it all finished!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice, Winter is the best time to get ink.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking good Wittdog.  He does nice work.  How did you sleep?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2007)

Like a baby.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice ink 8) 
Make sure you keep her lubed up so she don't dry out


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 22, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nice ink 8)
> Make sure you keep her *lubed *up so she don't dry out



 :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're supposed to put Neosporin or some kind of "ointment" on a new tat  to keep it from drying out when it's fresh


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes Puff, however the way that sounded... its like the girl in the office shouting across the office to me that she slept in my shirt the night before... Just doesnt sound right!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2007)

KyBlueBBQ said:
			
		

> Yes Puff, however the way that sounded... its like the girl in the office shouting across the office to me that she slept in my shirt the night before... Just doesnt sound right!


  
It's just UB's way of thinking.  :roll:


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Dec 22, 2007)

I took it the way UB did too.. haha but I knew what you meant as well.  Just in how ya look at it. Or how in the gutter your mind is I suppose.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2007)

I bring a fine work of art to you guys...and.........


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2007)

....we do what we always do


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2007)

....some things are best left unsaid!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I bring a fine work of art to you guys...and.........



Picasso, Da Vinci, and Renoir do "fine works of art."


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 23, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and each other


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ....some things are best left unsaid!


As long as it's unsaid by you


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should heed my advise!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 20, 2008)

My tattoo is finished…it took him another 4 hrs yesterday…it’s still raw and red so the colors are darker then they will be..I’ll post again when it’s finished healing.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 20, 2008)

Chuck_050382 said:
			
		

> nice sock, jk
> 
> the tat looks good.


Hey it's freezing here...Wool socks are the way to go...All the cool kids aren't wearing them


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweet art work Witt.  Whats all that white stuff under your foot?


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice Tat....you gonna keep her shaved? 8)


----------



## wittdog (Feb 20, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Nice Tat....you gonna keep her shaved? 8)


Maybe in the Summer months


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Feb 20, 2008)

Neat tattoo.  I'm to chicken to get one.


----------



## john a (Feb 21, 2008)

Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> Neat tattoo.  I'm to chicken to get one.



Me too.


----------

